# Drinking coffee by 7:00 am



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

After hunting all season and not finding a single lone gobbler (not even a jake  ), things went fast this morning. Had 8 jakes come in off the roost but let them have a pass. This bird came in from a couple hundred yards or so. Fed him a 2 oz. load of #5's at 6:40 am. Not a monster, but a nice three year old. 9 3/4" beard, 1 1/8" spurs, a lightweight at 18 lbs., 5 oz. He's been busy this spring.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Awsome man, gotta love a morning like that! Sounds like turkey and eggs for breakfast!


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice going man, hard work does have it's rewards!!


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

Congrats on the nice bird. I got my first bird of the year last saturday, and he was a lot like yours. 9 1/4 beard, spurs were busted up, but weighed in at less than 18 lbs. He had been pretty busy as well. I've only seen 1 tom this year so far, which is really odd. Have the birds been gobbling where you are hunting? I'm hunting closer to Old Washington, on the east side of Cambridge. Things have been pretty quiet over this way. The bird I shot saturday never made a sound. Again, congrats on a nice bird!

Kevin


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I couldn't begin to guess the number of birds I've heard this year, but most have been on other properties.  There have been a couple mornings where I've heard hundreds of gobbles. However, the property I hunt has been fairly quiet. I see a longbeard or two most days, but there's always hens with them, as many as 5 with one gobbler. Until today, I'd yet to call a bird in, or even get one to move my way in the least. I just happened to catch him when he was alone. I'm hunting west of Cambridge, within a few miles of New Concord.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

nice bird,mike.


----------

